# The Picture Thread



## Fuges

Hey folks! When you sit and wait, or just pull over on a route because you have a view - what does your rideshare world look like? I'm sitting in Bellevue Washington wanting a ride back across the toll to Seattle.


----------



## rideshareMN

awesome pic! every once in a great while i'll get a pax ask for the scenic route, so i take them along river road (Minneapolis area); mansions on one side, river on the other


----------



## Fuges

I lived in Minneapolis for 25 years. I am a City of Lakes guy. I adore Minneapolis.


----------



## Alabama Lou




----------



## Fuges

Alabama Lou said:


> View attachment 334544


Well that's awesome

And now I eat


----------



## Alabama Lou




----------



## rideshareMN

very cool, Alabama Lou


----------



## Kurt Halfyard




----------



## sellkatsell44

Always as a px, that said:










On bay bridge



















And my personal fav


----------



## Fuges

Kurt Halfyard said:


> View attachment 334566


Where is that?



sellkatsell44 said:


> Always as a px, that said:
> 
> View attachment 334568
> 
> 
> On bay bridge
> 
> View attachment 334569
> 
> 
> View attachment 334575
> 
> 
> And my personal fav
> 
> View attachment 334574


I think that would be my perfect Uber ride


----------



## Santa

Fuges said:


> that


Mississauga, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## BMH

Fuges said:


> Hey folks! When you sit and wait, or just pull over on a route because you have a view - what does your rideshare world look like? I'm sitting in Bellevue Washington wanting a ride back across the toll to Seattle.
> View attachment 334537


Maryvale Arizona


----------



## evad77

the absolut vodka bottle buildings


----------



## Spider-Man

When im In Uniform, NY City, Manhattan









When Im out of Uniform, Dragons Ridge, Las Vegas Strip from the Distance


----------



## JamesBond008




----------



## TXUbering




----------



## chitownXdriver




----------



## Santa

chitownXdriver said:


> View attachment 334693
> View attachment 334691
> 
> 
> View attachment 334699


Well that escalated quickly. ?


----------



## chitownXdriver

Santa said:


> Well that escalated quickly. ?


That's Chi-Raq for you


----------



## Fuges

Oh you guys I love this! I really enjoy seeing how you all are the world.

I have one today that totally reflects how my day went



sellkatsell44 said:


> Always as a px, that said:
> 
> View attachment 334568
> 
> 
> On bay bridge
> 
> View attachment 334569
> 
> 
> View attachment 334575
> 
> 
> And my personal fav
> 
> View attachment 334574


Almost makes driving worth it, huh?



chitownXdriver said:


> View attachment 334693
> View attachment 334691
> 
> 
> View attachment 334699


Flowers and freedom and frustration. Great series!



chitownXdriver said:


> View attachment 334693
> View attachment 334691
> 
> 
> View attachment 334699


Flowers and fire and frustration. Great series!


----------



## jgiun1

Dropped off at Mt. Washington lookout over the city.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Alabama Lou said:


> View attachment 334544


That is stunning


----------



## Coachman

I had a pickup for a guy named Lee. He was a no show. Waited for my $4 and got out of their.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Coachman said:


> I had a pickup for a guy named Lee Harvey. He was a no show.


Every time you post and I see ur avy I smile.














































Free parking on rooftop and still went out of biz


----------



## chitownXdriver

sellkatsell44 said:


> Every time you post and I see ur avy I smile.
> 
> View attachment 334957
> 
> 
> View attachment 334958
> 
> 
> View attachment 334959
> 
> 
> View attachment 334960
> 
> 
> View attachment 334961
> 
> 
> Free parking on rooftop and still went out of biz


He kinda is their and every American's president though ?


----------



## sellkatsell44

chitownXdriver said:


> He kinda is their and every American's president though ?


California is in its own lil world I suppose.

Almost four years later and my mind is still blown.


----------



## observer

sellkatsell44 said:


> Always as a px, that said:
> 
> View attachment 334568
> 
> 
> On bay bridge
> 
> View attachment 334569
> 
> 
> View attachment 334575
> 
> 
> And my personal fav
> 
> View attachment 334574


Where is this at? Looks familiar.


sellkatsell44 said:


> Always as a px, that said:
> 
> View attachment 334568
> 
> 
> On bay bridge
> 
> View attachment 334569
> 
> 
> View attachment 334575
> 
> 
> And my personal fav
> 
> View attachment 334574


Where is this at? It looks familiar.










Is it near Pier 70?


----------



## sellkatsell44

It’s more in China basin/hunters point area.

Which is why I rarely get off ?.

I mean I grew up in Chinatown so it’s not the hood so much as the toxicity.


----------



## observer

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's more in China basin/hunters point area.
> 
> Which is why I rarely get off ?.
> 
> I mean I grew up in Chinatown so it's not the hood so much as the toxicity.


Ahhh. Ok. I worked at Pier 70 for a few years and had lunch pretty often at **** Marys. That's probly where I saw it.

I don't think the mural was there at the time though.


----------



## Fuges

Coachman said:


> I had a pickup for a guy named Lee. He was a no show. Waited for my $4 and got out of their.


Yeah but look at the view!


----------



## sellkatsell44

observer said:


> Ahhh. Ok. I worked at Pier 70 for a few years and had lunch pretty often at **** Marys. That's probly where I saw it.
> 
> I don't think the mural was there at the time though.


One of my fav things to do was walk along piers so I know both ways very well.
One that leads to the Ghirardelli square if you turn left from ferry building and one that leads to the ballpark if you turn right..


----------



## Fuges

sellkatsell44 said:


> Every time you post and I see ur avy I smile.
> 
> View attachment 334957
> 
> 
> View attachment 334958
> 
> 
> View attachment 334959
> 
> 
> View attachment 334960
> 
> 
> View attachment 334961
> 
> 
> Free parking on rooftop and still went out of biz


Fantastic


----------



## stpetej

chitownXdriver said:


> He kinda is their and every American's president though ?


Yuuuuugley sad! Only the best pedophiles! I'm so tired of waiting to win.


----------



## Bbonez

Grubhub delivery to hotel:









Rideshare drop off at bar Thursday night:









Vacation 54 floor Cosmopolitan LV:


----------



## wn100804




----------



## observer

wn100804 said:


> View attachment 335130
> 
> 
> View attachment 335131
> 
> 
> View attachment 335132


Beautiful pics.


----------



## Fuges

wn100804 said:


> View attachment 335130
> 
> 
> View attachment 335131
> 
> 
> View attachment 335132


Wonderful! Makes driving not horrible, huh?



Bbonez said:


> Grubhub delivery to hotel:
> View attachment 335088
> 
> 
> Rideshare drop off at bar Thursday night:
> View attachment 335089
> 
> 
> Vacation 54 floor Cosmopolitan LV:
> View attachment 335090


Thanks! Fun to see how different our views are!



Bbonez said:


> Grubhub delivery to hotel:
> View attachment 335088
> 
> 
> Rideshare drop off at bar Thursday night:
> View attachment 335089
> 
> 
> Vacation 54 floor Cosmopolitan LV:
> View attachment 335090


Thanks! Fun to see how different our views are!


sellkatsell44 said:


> Every time you post and I see ur avy I smile.
> 
> View attachment 334957
> 
> 
> View attachment 334958
> 
> 
> View attachment 334959
> 
> 
> View attachment 334960
> 
> 
> View attachment 334961
> 
> 
> Free parking on rooftop and still went out of biz


Wow looks a bit desolate. Thank you for sharing your view!


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow

Cosmopolitan Hotel and Casino on fire in Las Vegas... plastic palm trees at the pool actually. 2015


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

My view 99% of the time when I'm parked, nothing special...


----------



## oldfart

On my way home after a long day driving










Home.


----------



## rideshareMN

I have both of those water toys that are sitting in your pool...that company is awesome!


----------



## Merc7186

This is what I look at 11 months out of the year...









Actual picture taken in my area 4 years ago when we got up to 7 feet of snow in 48 hours.

I'll try to snap another good local pic this weekend.


----------



## tohunt4me

I get trombone players from street bands sliding in the car window.
Riverboats.
Streetcars.
Mardi Gras.
Bourbon Street.
No pics though.





Merc7186 said:


> This is what I look at 11 months out of the year...
> View attachment 335443
> 
> 
> Actual picture taken in my area 4 years ago when we got up to 7 feet of snow in 48 hours.
> 
> I'll try to snap another good local pic this weekend.


At Least you FOUND your car !

Waiting for Hurricane Barry to finish coming ashore here.
20 + inches of rain.
Had 9 inches of rain 2 days ago . . .


----------



## oldfart

tohunt4me said:


> I get trombone players from street bands sliding in the car window.
> Riverboats.
> Streetcars.
> Mardi Gras.
> Bourbon Street.
> No pics though.
> [ . .


Here's a pic showing the historic St. Charles streetcar. In front of the Wyndham Avenue Plaza Resort on St Charles Ave.


----------



## Jay Dean

Here is a couple photos I took of different sunsets and sunrises in ATX and below is how crazy SXSW gets


----------



## SEAL Team 5

When I'm stopped behind my rider and tell her to keep walking down the path and you'll see me.


----------



## chitownXdriver

Merc7186 said:


> This is what I look at 11 months out of the year...
> View attachment 335443
> 
> 
> Actual picture taken in my area 4 years ago when we got up to 7 feet of snow in 48 hours.
> 
> I'll try to snap another good local pic this weekend.


Is that Buffalo? I'm from there and my folks still live there and I remember they got that 7 ft in like 2 days there some years back. They couldn't leave the house cuz the doors got blocked by the snow but it melted really fast and there was a bunch of flooding


----------



## Merc7186

Yes it is....my mom and sister both have house South of the city, both got over 6 feet during that storm, I live North of the city, got 3 inches....lol.

The Power of the Snow Band.


----------



## ratethis

Taking a break between rides to catch the sunset.


----------



## O-Side Uber




----------



## Merc7186

Another Uber Driver wondering why he doesn't get promotions anymore....lol


----------



## MissAnne

Sitting in my driveway


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Here's another view from my life behind the wheel.

9:05 Epcot just closed and I'm in line for my first fare of the night.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude

This is what I have going on by the pool, ribs smoking and finishing off in the bbq.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Just another day in Florida.


----------



## gooddolphins

Fuges said:


> Hey folks! When you sit and wait, or just pull over on a route because you have a view - what does your rideshare world look like? I'm sitting in Bellevue Washington wanting a ride back across the toll to Seattle.
> View attachment 334537


----------



## PioneerXi

Kettner Blvd, San Diego.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Las Vegas Dude said:


> This is what I have going on by the pool, ribs smoking and finishing off in the bbq.


best pictures in this thread!


----------



## Las Vegas Dude

Cableguynoe said:


> best pictures in this thread!


Thanks, I like cooking outdoors, in Vegas you can do it year round. Here is a pic of where I make the magic happen.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Thanks, I like cooking outdoors, in Vegas you can do it year round. Here is a pic of where I make the magic happen.


Nice setup. Is that a smoker on the far right?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Thanks, I like cooking outdoors, in Vegas you can do it year round. Here is a pic of where I make the magic happen.


Awesome!
I have 2 smokers myself. 
A smaller traeger and a Green Mountain Grill. 
Life changers.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Nice setup. Is that a smoker on the far right?


Yeah griddle, BBQ and smoker


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Yeah griddle, BBQ and smoker


When's dinner? I live in Phoenix. I can be in Vegas in less than 4 hours. Lol

Looks great!!! Congrats.


----------



## Jay Dean

PioneerXi said:


> View attachment 336158
> 
> 
> Kettner Blvd, San Diego.


All my pax from San Diego say Austin looks just like downtown San Diego, when I was growing up there wasn't one nice looking building downtown, now there is not one ugly one anywhere cept dirty 6th but that's on purpose







































Fairmount hotel..it is filled with bachelor and bachelorette parties, pretty much year round, since Austin is in middle of states, many hold their parties here and get hammered and the flights are quick to get back home lol, that and conferences in fall, but seriously everyone is seriously getting drunk here all the time lol


----------



## Las Vegas Dude

Yardbird and vegetables today.


----------



## Friendly Jack

sellkatsell44 said:


> Free parking on rooftop and still went out of biz


It's apparent that the business was going under. :biggrin:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

In the distance we see a herd of Disney buses...


----------



## Cableguynoe

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> In the distance we see a herd of Disney buses...


Love those buses.

They get you where you need to go. 
Even the year we didn't stay at a Disney resort it was easy to figure out how to use them to get to DTD


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Cableguynoe said:


> Love those buses.
> 
> They get you where you need to go.
> Even the year we didn't stay at a Disney resort it was easy to figure out how to use them to get to DTD


I'm sitting at magic kingdom right now waiting for another "I missed the shuttle" fare.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm sitting at magic kingdom right now waiting for another "I missed the shuttle" fare.


Those are the suckers without dinner reservations


----------



## Timbrr

Somewhere near tmcc north of Reno after dropping off a college kid. 









Sitting in my driveway waiting for my first ride of the day, watching the fire come over the hill was pretty cool too..


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Lunch... waited forever


----------



## tohellwithu

My shot but don't drive these days.......
Well good luck every one, if u guys are still driving ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Caption me.

(Not photo chopped, really is #69)


----------



## NoWhrMn

A monsoon storm moving across Tucson.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude

NoWhrMn said:


> A monsoon storm moving across Tucson.
> View attachment 337421


I went went to Job Corps in Tucson for a while in the late 80's. My parents and older brother live in Bisbee Az.


----------



## sellkatsell44




----------



## NoWhrMn

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I went went to Job Corps in Tucson for a while in the late 80's. My parents and older brother live in Bisbee Az.


It is absolutely beautiful this time of the year...if you can handle the heat!


----------



## Who is John Galt?

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 337473


OK where is that?

Babes walking the city streets in their bikinis or underwear is my kind of town.

.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Who is John Galt? said:


> OK where is that?
> 
> Babes walking the city streets in their bikinis or underwear is my kind of town.
> 
> .


Chicago  thunderstorm and heatwave all rolled into one.


----------



## Annette11

Alabama Lou said:


> View attachment 334544


It's a beautifull pic!


----------



## Alabama Lou

Annette11 said:


> It's a beautifull pic!:smiles:


Thanks!


----------



## Annette11

Fuges said:


> Hey folks! When you sit and wait, or just pull over on a route because you have a view - what does your rideshare world look like? I'm sitting in Bellevue Washington wanting a ride back across the toll to Seattle.
> View attachment 334537


it's a nice city!


----------



## ratethis

My headlights caught this other night.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

ratethis said:


> My headlights caught this other night.
> View attachment 337907
> View attachment 337908
> View attachment 337907


Well done!

You don't see albino ones very often do you?

.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust




----------



## uberist

Spider-Man said:


> When im In Uniform, NY City, Manhattan
> View attachment 334614
> 
> 
> When Im out of Uniform, Dragons Ridge, Las Vegas Strip from the Distance
> View attachment 334615


I can actually see my wifes aunts house in That photo


----------



## ratethis

Who is John Galt? said:


> Well done!
> 
> You don't see albino ones very often do you?
> 
> .


 Not as much as the gray blue ones but I have seen a lot more on the eastern shore lately, they have been cleaning our bay up, so I hope seeing more of them is a result of that, and the population is coming back .


----------



## Julescase2

oldfart said:


> On my way home after a long day driving
> 
> View attachment 335380
> 
> 
> Home.
> 
> View attachment 335378


I wanna take a dip in that lovely pool!


----------



## Bbonez

Thankfully the Prius doesn't run on 101 octane.


----------



## doyousensehumor

Arizona dust storm


----------



## peteyvavs

TXUbering said:


>


That's a rideshare drivers motto.


----------



## ChiGuy




----------



## Roadmasta




----------



## Agent Sleep

About last night...


----------



## Big Wig !!!

Here's some moving pictures...............enjoy.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude

Agent Sleep said:


> About last night...
> View attachment 338307


When in doubt I in-n-out too.


----------



## BBslider001

Morning commute


----------



## dens

No comments..


----------



## MondayMan

Nice view of the Manhattan skyline after a dropoff in Weehawken


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Pic from the taxi queue I'm currently parked at.


----------



## reg barclay

Just pulled up at my usual waiting spot and this is what I saw:


----------



## Who is John Galt?

reg barclay said:


> Just pulled up at my usual waiting spot and this is what I saw:
> 
> View attachment 340088


Lordy!! Don't ya hate that?

Your girlfriend outside the house in cuffs again!

"Look Babe, I thought I made it clear. These are for the bedroom only!"

.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Dropped in a warehouse district, came across this:


----------



## Mkang14

Just love crossing them ❣


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Mkang14 said:


> Just love crossing them ❣
> View attachment 340370
> View attachment 340371


C'mon ... build a bridge and get over it!

Sorry, is that a bridge too far?

.


----------



## NTXDFWDriver2017

Fuges said:


> Well that's awesome
> 
> And now I eat
> View attachment 334548


Quite unhealthy but effing delicious! Subway??


----------



## Benjamin M

If I can get myself around to it this weekend, I'll post a video clip of my journeys.

In the meantime, a statue on Monument Ave here in Richmond that cracks myself and pax up every time.

The great Arthur Ashe. Awesome tennis player and mentor to the youth of the city. His statue faces the opposite direction of the Confederate statues along the avenue, justly so. And the city recently dedicated North Boulevard to his name.

Sadly, his statue kinda sucks. First I saw it, I did a double take. A man holding a book out of reach and beating kids with a tennis racket. Can't see anything else every time I pass :laugh:










https://rvamag.com/news/arthur-ashe...tionally-horrifying-statues-in-the-world.html


----------



## sapphirekitty1314

Mkang14 said:


> Just love crossing them ❣


How can you take a photo while driving??



Benjamin M said:


> https://rvamag.com/news/arthur-ashe...tionally-horrifying-statues-in-the-world.html


Looks like the guy is going to hit the kids with the books and tennis racket ?

Do you live in Richmond in Virginia? I had a road trip last year from NC to Boston with my friends. We stopped by Kahill's Restaurant and pub to "recharge" ? in somewhere of nowhere about 1 hour drive south of Richmond, if you have heard of it ?. Their shrimp, scallop and lobster combination dish is one of the sweetest memories I have had ?. The sunset at Virginia beach boardwalk and of course the national cemetery are stunning.

Do you know if the cemetery is actually belonged to DC or Virginia? I am always confused because the cemetery is just on the side of the national mall.


----------



## Johnny Driver




----------



## Timbrr

Johnny Driver said:


> View attachment 342356


Ooh! There must be a really awesome pax over there! Or a drunk leprechaun that's going to puke all over your car.. Hrm


----------



## Johnny Driver




----------



## estore009

Johnny Driver said:


> View attachment 342356


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

My playground of Chicago.


----------



## MondayMan

estore009 said:


> View attachment 342363


https://www.tineye.com/search/de04358467d25e34d3517442198931f2d9a75781?page=1


----------



## Mkang14

sapphirekitty1314 said:


> How can you take a photo while driving??


Easy... it's a big white button on photo app


----------



## Benjamin M

sapphirekitty1314 said:


> How can you take a photo while driving??
> 
> Looks like the guy is going to hit the kids with the books and tennis racket ?
> 
> Do you live in Richmond in Virginia? I had a road trip last year from NC to Boston with my friends. We stopped by Kahill's Restaurant and pub to "recharge" ? in somewhere of nowhere about 1 hour drive south of Richmond, if you have heard of it ?. Their shrimp, scallop and lobster combination dish is one of the sweetest memories I have had ?. The sunset at Virginia beach boardwalk and of course the national cemetery are stunning.
> 
> Do you know if the cemetery is actually belonged to DC or Virginia? I am always confused because the cemetery is just on the side of the national mall.


I'm actually fairly new to Richmond, moved here back around December from the Northern Neck.

Not to be confused with Northern Virginia, the Northern Neck is about an hour and forty minutes slightly north but mostly east of the city - near where the Potomac River meets the Chesapeake Bay. Very rural area, largely consisting of farmland.

The National Cemetery is located in Arlington, VA. Here's a much younger (and skinnier) me laying a wreath there way back in the day - blue shirt in the back.

















Ironically, all but the Tomb guard to the right in the first photo were fellow mods on America Online.


----------



## dirtylee

0 - 100 real quick in the airport staging lot.


----------



## Überall

My lunchtime view.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

.​A couple of birds who wanted to get up close and personal with me yesterday.


----------



## doyousensehumor

DT Phoenix


----------



## millie

Sunshine Skyway bridge


----------



## GoldenGoji

*
Weird Walmart Bird










Accident in Front of Me*


----------



## Fuges

Geez I've been off the forum for a while traveling and forgot about this post. Thanks for sharing!

We have a tidy bunch here in the SeaTac lot


----------



## TimmysBlackCarService




----------



## uberist




----------



## SFOspeedracer

Benjamin M said:


> I'm actually fairly new to Richmond, moved here back around December from the Northern Neck.
> 
> Not to be confused with Northern Virginia, the Northern Neck is about an hour and forty minutes slightly north but mostly east of the city - near where the Potomac River meets the Chesapeake Bay. Very rural area, largely consisting of farmland.
> 
> The National Cemetery is located in Arlington, VA. Here's a much younger (and skinnier) me laying a wreath there way back in the day - blue shirt in the back.
> 
> View attachment 342375
> 
> View attachment 342376
> 
> Ironically, all but the Tomb guard to the right in the first photo were fellow mods on America Online. :smiles:


"Back in the day" .. I used to run my team through Arlington cemetery early before dawn .. you did not want to be the last one trying to keep up


----------



## MondayMan

Pickup spot for a surge ride to the airport early this morning


----------



## uber_from_the north

Me while waiting for pings and doing the math of my rideshare escapades.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

Fuges said:


> Well that's awesome
> 
> And now I eat
> View attachment 334548


I would do wonderful, loving things to that sandwich.



tohellwithu said:


> My shot but don't drive these days.......
> Well good luck every one, if u guys are still driving ?
> View attachment 337190


Dallas


----------



## Lissetti

This is the flagship store. The very first Starbucks.


----------



## XPG

My view


----------



## backstreets-trans

Only time I've seen a car do a one wheel tire stand.


----------



## Lissetti

Here's a little gift in Seattle from our friends at Uber. Yes.....imagine sitting at a red light in the downtown district of your city, and your stomach is percolating over that gas station sushi you had for lunch. Where Oh where is a restroom? Suddenly you see movement to your right and you look over to see a vision or teal colored bliss. Yes, your friends at Uber have come to your rescue. You frantically wave the driver down and he pulls over into the loading zone and you quickly follow.

Yes Ants, thanks to Uber you can now do your business curbside:


----------



## NauticalWheeler

Lissetti said:


> Here's a little gift in Seattle from our friends at Uber. Yes.....imagine sitting at a red light in the downtown district of your city, and your stomach is percolating over that gas station sushi you had for lunch. Where Oh where is a restroom? Suddenly you see movement to your right and you look over to see a vision or teal colored bliss. Yes, your friends at Uber have come to your rescue. You frantically wave the driver down and he pulls over into the loading zone and you quickly follow.
> 
> Yes Ants, thanks to Uber you can now do your business curbside:
> 
> View attachment 347123
> 
> 
> View attachment 347124
> 
> 
> View attachment 347125
> 
> 
> View attachment 347126


Some mornings, when I go full IBS, I will cancel while in front of a Pax's house after driving 10 minutes to get there because I need to sit down somewhere and have remembered where the nearest gas station was.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

In front of the original Babe's Chicken in Roanoke, TX. Represent!

This deserves so many likes.


----------



## Lissetti

*Someone vandalized a sign in my neighborhood :*


----------



## uber_from_the north

Lissetti said:


> *Someone vandalized a sign in my neighborhood :*
> 
> View attachment 347161​


Alright stop collaborate and listen....


----------



## woodywho

The New Tappan Zee










One of those 100 deg days in NY.....too close to the Sun ???


----------



## Who is John Galt?

NauticalWheeler said:


> View attachment 347155
> 
> 
> In front of the original Babe's Chicken in Roanoke, TX. Represent!
> 
> This deserves so many likes.


I haven't had the pleasure of eating between the thighs of that establishment, but anyone who calls their store Babes, certainly gets my vote.

.


----------



## Rakos

NauticalWheeler said:


> View attachment 347155
> 
> 
> In front of the original Babe's Chicken in Roanoke, TX. Represent!
> 
> This deserves so many likes.


OMG.. Roanoke Tx...8>O

When I was a young monkey...

MANY years ago...

I frequented Nobles slew...

And Sam Bass cave...8>)

When I wasn't fishing or hunting...

That area... wasn't much in the town...

And not too far Argyle watermelons...

Wow...the memories...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Gotta love the feel of American currency...


----------



## Lissetti

Life as a Trucker.



















I used to love to pull over the truck and just hike:



















Watch the sun set in the horizon.










Dangers too. The aftermath of being shut down in a wildfire the night before:


----------



## rideshareMN

Lissetti said:


> Life as a Trucker.
> 
> View attachment 348593
> 
> 
> View attachment 348588
> 
> 
> I used to love to pull over the truck and just hike:
> 
> View attachment 348594
> 
> 
> View attachment 348590
> 
> 
> Watch the sun set in the horizon.
> 
> View attachment 348591
> 
> 
> Dangers too. The aftermath of being shut down in a wildfire the night before:
> 
> View attachment 348592


amazing pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lissetti

Pee breaks gave way to unexpected beauty:




























Sunsets on the Prairie. Now get back to the truck before the critters come out!









A world of ice:


----------



## Mkang14

Lissetti said:


> Here's a little gift in Seattle from our friends at Uber. Yes.....imagine sitting at a red light in the downtown district of your city, and your stomach is percolating over that gas station sushi you had for lunch. Where Oh where is a restroom? Suddenly you see movement to your right and you look over to see a vision or teal colored bliss. Yes, your friends at Uber have come to your rescue. You frantically wave the driver down and he pulls over into the loading zone and you quickly follow.
> 
> Yes Ants, thanks to Uber you can now do your business curbside:
> 
> View attachment 347123
> 
> 
> View attachment 347124
> 
> 
> View attachment 347125
> 
> 
> View attachment 347126


You always know how to paint a picture using words ??


----------



## Überall

Delivered a forgotten over-night bag to a house on the shores of Lake Michigan, near Stony Lake, Michigan.


----------



## Mkang14

kc ub'ing! said:


> Dropped in a warehouse district, came across this:
> View attachment 340096


Freaky ?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

woodywho said:


> The New Tappan Zee
> 
> View attachment 347169
> 
> 
> One of those 100 deg days in NY.....too close to the Sun ???
> View attachment 347173
> 
> 
> View attachment 347174


That's what we call a good old fashioned CAR-B-QUE


----------



## XPG




----------



## Benjamin M

Urinals at a rest area on 95 somewhere in Virginia the other night.

Definitely gotta be secure enough to use these.. ?


----------



## sellkatsell44




----------



## XPG

ants at work


----------



## Lissetti




----------



## Stray cat

“The King” at a Burger King in South Jersey after a trip from Philadelphia International Airport.


----------



## doyousensehumor

Wednesday night in Scottsdale.
Weekends, this is packed.


----------



## sellkatsell44




----------



## uber_from_the north

Uber Eats? :whistling:


----------



## sellkatsell44




----------



## mellorock

Fuges said:


> Hey folks! When you sit and wait, or just pull over on a route because you have a view - what does your rideshare world look like? I'm sitting in Bellevue Washington wanting a ride back across the toll to Seattle.
> View attachment 334537


I see prairie dogs and I wonder does that one have plague or not !


----------



## Tarvus

Ping camping at Punta Rassa just outside the Sanibel Marriott beneath the Sanibel Causeway bridge


----------



## sapphirekitty1314

My camera has captured this magnificent I-69 view during sunset ?


----------



## mch




----------



## O-Side Uber

This was a show stopper today


----------



## DriverRI

Bbonez said:


> Thankfully the Prius doesn't run on 101 octane.
> View attachment 337971


Nice!! ?


----------



## Roadmasta

Just back from vacation. Some photos when not driving.


----------



## SubiLapp

The beaches of South Carolina...


----------



## Youburr

The business end of a traffic sensor in the airport zone. You see these when the city wants to change the pattern- as in install a signal.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Nearly paid the ultimate price. Hotdogging, reckless...crash & burn.


----------



## Mkang14

SF. Look past the cracked streets...


----------



## XPG

No comment..


----------



## sellkatsell44




----------



## DriverMark

I try and walk at least 3 miles a day, when I can spare an hour..... this master of death was chilling on the walking path week or so ago....










And this chap was sunbathing on the asphalt as the temps are starting to cool here in the Mountain West.....


----------



## vladi




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

More views from the taxi stand of parking lots ect,,.


----------



## Roadmasta




----------



## backstreets-trans

Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 358606


As a full time uber drivers that's about as close to a beach that I'll get this year.


----------



## uberist

XPG said:


> No comment..
> View attachment 356029


I love when starbucks leaves the Need a penny take a handfull of cash box outside.


----------



## sellkatsell44

on my way to sfo.

driver was driving a Ford Fusion, cleanest smell I've smelled car wise.

asked for terminal.

drove ??

4 years @ 4.97 I kind of felt bad

tipped 50% cash


----------



## MuchoMiles




----------



## Jlynn

Tonight's treat from my last rider. Popeye's chicken. 9 pieces at least. 3 biscuits and a pumpkin pie. ?

Yum!


----------



## doyousensehumor

Was on a fare, saw this car, and couldn't help but think of @Lissetti


----------



## Lissetti

doyousensehumor said:


> Was on a fare, saw this car, and couldn't help but think of @Lissetti
> View attachment 360145


He stole my plates!!!

Oh well, he didn't steal my hoodie










Socks in the hamper but they look like this..


----------



## mch




----------



## TheKingofAnts

I was sitting in my car and saw this is in the street, was nuts!


----------



## welikecamping

A local park..


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Mkang14 said:


> SF. Look past the cracked streets...
> View attachment 355981


Ide hit that twice !!!


----------



## XPG




----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Downtown Chicago skyline at noon


----------



## doyousensehumor




----------



## Mkang14

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Downtown Chicago skyline at noon


Beautiful ❤


----------



## sellkatsell44

The nice part of SF no one sees.


----------



## TheKingofAnts

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 363919
> 
> The nice part of SF no one sees.


How much a house like that go for in SF, like 3.5 mil?


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver




----------



## sellkatsell44

TheKingofAnts said:


> How much a house like that go for in SF, like 3.5 mil?


Roughly, which isn't bad actually... as horrible as that is to say.

my old boss was renting a small two bedroom condo on Beale st for $6k a month and the owner thought she could sell it for 2.8mil.


----------



## mch




----------



## Roadmasta

Donald Trump in a dog's ear.


----------



## Roadmasta

Yankee stadium today.


----------



## doyousensehumor

DT phoenix


----------



## mch




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Anytime I get s fare around here I can't get Parking for the life of me.

There's 2 high end hotels near near I'm hoping to get an airport run from, on top of being residential areas all around me.

In case anyone was wondering what the heck I'm up to at 4:00 am


----------



## doyousensehumor

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There's 2 high end hotels near near I'm hoping to get an airport run from, on top of being residential areas all around me.
> 
> In case anyone was wondering what the heck I'm up to at 4:00 am


That brings back memories of same thing. Staging the cab at a cluster of hotels at 4am. Hoping for that $80 hotel run. Sometimes it pays big, other times nothing. Feast or famine. Nothing else going on that time of day, other than emergency room runs, and maybe early dialisis and methadone runs.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

doyousensehumor said:


> That brings back memories of same thing. Staging the cab at a cluster of hotels at 4am. Hoping for that $80 hotel run. Sometimes it pays big, other times nothing. Feast or famine. Nothing else going on that time of day, other than emergency room runs, and maybe early dialisis and methadone runs.


Close but no cigar, and I got a run from a local scheduled for 4:30 shortly after posting.

Couple miles up the road, like 4.5 miles farther from the airport than the hotels I lined up near.










Deliberately folded over the cc information


----------



## ZenUber

Wawa store in Stevens NJ


----------



## doyousensehumor

Waymo testing in south Tempe. Got 3 in one pic








Pickup on airport taxiway.









Mexican bar pickup. That is a full size billboard, and very low to the ground. Impressive in person. This was in 'the hood'. Lots of saturday night smells in that area-- Bbq, then pot, then tire burn outs. Other drivers hate this area, but I like these pickups.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430

Staging lot of the Hobby Airport in Houston. Don't look at the numerous potholes on the ground and the picture should look nice.










Btw, the only 1 car ahead of me in the Lux queue was like staying there forever. I should not have wasted 40 mins there..... 5 mins after leaving the airport, I received a X ping bringing me back to Houston DT then called a day.


----------



## sellkatsell44




----------



## Mr. Sensitive




----------



## Acheese11

can you guys put the locations of your wondrous pictures?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive

Acheese11 said:


> can you guys put the locations of your wondrous pictures?


Mine is Earth 2019


----------



## Acheese11

Some pics I grabbed last nite in philly.


----------



## Mkang14

Not my pics but geez @peteyvavs how have I never heard of this? So beautiful. Death Valley...


----------



## sellkatsell44

Not my pic but you know ??‍♀
Yosemite is gorgeous










back on topic

My pic but not as anywhere near gorgeous


----------



## Mkang14

Back off-topic. Isnt Mariah Carrie awesome. Love her song "obsessed". In the video some loser follows her around obsessing over her and everything she does.

Here are the san jose hills. I spend many times up here looking down at the beautiful lights with my friends. Again not my pic but this is the picture thread after all ?


----------



## sellkatsell44

Girl I think you're obsessed with yourself.
One post out of a million isn't anything and I subscribe to this thread because I like taking photos.

think of yourself much?



Fuges said:


> Hey folks! When you sit and wait, or just pull over on a route because you have a view - what does your rideshare world look like? I'm sitting in Bellevue Washington wanting a ride back across the toll to Seattle.
> View attachment 334537


Per numero post, and thus the thread of this. There's random thread (which I also subscribe to) and you can start another 19479593837594 thread.


----------



## mch




----------



## AcSlater

Nice photos, New to this forums but think Id be posting here. I actually carry my film camera around and snap photos when I see something nice waiting for a ping.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

...Mungo Brush...my two Ladies...

https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...609b49043a670!8m2!3d-32.5035849!4d152.3388003
...The Entrance.NSW.Australia ...Happy Time for Pelicans...

https://www.google.com/maps/place/T...5017d681632de90!8m2!3d-33.347222!4d151.496111
...maybe not flying uber yet,but close to home...

...New York,New York...

...photo with this water drop is- believe or not - full colour,even in Sydney we have a rotten weather from time to time...

...Sydney,between Clovelly and Bronte Beach...

https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...c0a6b05ca5943!8m2!3d-33.9134618!4d151.2662751


----------



## AcSlater

Hate working in this area of LA. You'd think they tip because they got money, but nahhhh


----------



## Who is John Galt?

AcSlater said:


> Hate working in this area of LA. You'd think they tip because they got money, but nahhhh
> View attachment 369596


If you look very closely, you can see John, Ringo, Paul and George crossing the road.

.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Taken about just before 17:00 this afternoon. A mural on the side of a building in St Vincent Street in historic Port Adelaide.


----------



## KD_LA

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 368318


I see some ass


----------



## Who is John Galt?

KD_LA said:


> I see some ass
> View attachment 369653


Ha, ha very good 

.


----------



## AcSlater

Passed by the worlds first and original mc Donald's earlier this morning to pick up a pax. Snapped some photos on my phone. Downey California...
















What I uber in parked in front... below is proof I was there, and the peanuts I got paid for the ride lol ?


----------



## Lowestformofwit

One especially for @Mkang14:
I think it may be an 'Indian Reservation' in Australia.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430

A war zone?? zombie movie scene?? First time seeing a demolished building. Old Spanish Trail /Greenbriar Drive, Texas Medical Centre, Houston


----------



## Lissetti

This is a curve on I-5 south in Tukwila Washington. The trucker was going too fast for the curve and flipped over. He was a Canadian trucker.










Further he was carrying a Hazmat load which spilled out of the broken open trailer. It gets better...he didn't have placards on his truck. This is the driver's responsibility.










The final icing on the cake, the spilled paint, marked Permanent, non-water soluble, ran into a fresh water creek that is part of a natural habitat. Oh the EPA just loved that when they showed up.

State Troopers, the EPA and OSHA showed up as well.



















The truck was overturned for 13 hours before they righted it. 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/yAoYqscsSmBbuMFo6
And...two little Ants with airport bound pax were trapped behind all this. 










I imagine the Pax got their luggage, and climbed down the blackberry entangled embankment to the street below so they could call another Uber, but the little Ants were stuck near their cars....


----------



## Roadmasta




----------



## Who is John Galt?

Lissetti said:


> This is a curve on I-5 south in Tukwila Washington. The trucker was going too fast for the curve and flipped over.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/yAoYqscsSmBbuMFo6
> And...two little Ants with airport bound pax were stuck near their cars....


Lisetti Gambino from the New York Gambino family, huh? How do guys react when you say to them, "I'd like you to come home and meet my family? 
.


----------



## Lissetti

Who is John Galt? said:


> Lisetti Gambino from the New York Gambino family, huh? How do guys react when you say to them, "I'd like you to come home and meet my family?
> .


Bensonhurst Brooklyn is a small world. :biggrin:


----------



## KD_LA

Lissetti said:


> Bensonhurst Brooklyn is a small world. :biggrin:


Bensonhuyst to the locals?


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

...Gaudi's works and Hokkaido ...


----------



## Lissetti

KD_LA said:


> Bensonhuyst to the locals?


Yep, we all la famiglia there. :wink:


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

...nuts...











ST DYMPHNA son said:


> ...nuts...


Thanks

...another one bites the dust..former residence of French Governor in Saigon...









..."don't call me *****"...very neglected cat my dauhter was trying to help in Laos...









...Sydney Opera House sometimes...









...and sometimes like this...









Sydney's Narrabeen Beach...


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

...just a pest...









...Golden Crescent Cocatoo...it can dismantle walls of a house with it's beak...


----------



## tohunt4me

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> A war zone?? zombie movie scene?? First time seeing a demolished building. Old Spanish Trail /Greenbriar Drive, Texas Medical Centre, Houston
> 
> View attachment 369744


Hard Rock Hotel Collapse New Orleans.
Canal St. Few weeks ago


----------



## MyJessicaLS430

tohunt4me said:


> Hard Rock Hotel Collapse New Orleans.
> Canal St. Few weeks ago


Collapse!!!??? Anybody hurt? Looks like the building is under construction.


----------



## tohunt4me

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Collapse!!!??? Anybody hurt? Looks like the building is under construction.


At least 2 killed.
A few injured.
Allegations of Building Inspection bribes.
Illegals on job

Who knows how many Really killed & injured.
Many illegals just " Disappeared".

They demolished the cranes a few days ago.
They feared cranes collapsing.
( this action for " safety" also obscured evidence.)

Where you see fire truck ladder in picture. A guy was trapped on roof. No way down. Collapse blocked his exit.

It was on C.N.N.


----------



## Roadmasta




----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it

Fuges said:


> Hey folks! When you sit and wait, or just pull over on a route because you have a view - what does your rideshare world look like? I'm sitting in Bellevue Washington wanting a ride back across the toll to Seattle.
> View attachment 334537





tohunt4me said:


> At least 2 killed.
> A few injured.
> Allegations of Building Inspection bribes.
> Illegals on job
> 
> Who knows how many Really killed & injured.
> Many illegals just " Disappeared".
> 
> They demolished the cranes a few days ago.
> They feared cranes collapsing.
> ( this action for " safety" also obscured evidence.)
> 
> Where you see fire truck ladder in picture. A guy was trapped on roof. No way down. Collapse blocked his exit.
> 
> It was on C.N.N.


CNN Fake News


----------



## Amos69




----------



## KD_LA

One of the most interesting pictures I've ever taken. Right side with a normal Canon 100mm lens, left side with a cheapo hard to focus Rokinon 1300mm T-mount lens.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

KD_LA said:


> One of the most interesting pictures I've ever taken. Right side with a normal Canon 100mm lens, left side with a cheapo hard to focus Rokinon 1300mm T-mount lens.
> 
> View attachment 370402


UFO?

.


----------



## KD_LA

Who is John Galt? said:


> UFO?
> 
> .


Saturn. This was back in June 2016, Saturn and Mars were very predominant in the southern sky. First time I had ever spotted a red object in the night sky.


----------



## AcSlater

Downtown Long Beach CA , Dropped someone off at 3am and now picking up pings.


----------



## Hamptons driver

Sorry about the doubles..


----------



## tohunt4me

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 370392


" And the New World is rising
From the shambles of the Old."


----------



## Spider-Man

Here's a thread for pictures w/o activating an old thread .
@UberLaLa what's your thoughts on this . More upscale than Arby's . Should I try for next time ? The roast beef dip ?


----------



## UberLaLa

Spider-Man said:


> Here's a thread for pictures w/o activating an old thread .
> @UberLaLa what's your thoughts on this . More upscale than Arby's . Should I try for next time ? The roast beef dip ?
> View attachment 370632
> View attachment 370633


This in Las Vegas?


----------



## Spider-Man

UberLaLa said:


> This in Las Vegas?


yea. A nice upscaled place. wondering if you tried it in La. wondering if it was on the same level as your place


----------



## Roadmasta




----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

...as uber attracts antz with quests I did it to those with honey...:smiles:


----------



## UberLaLa

Spider-Man said:


> yea. A nice upscaled place. wondering if you tried it in La. wondering if it was on the same level as your place


Never heard of it


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

...I loved this place in Saigon,as I was there nice young people were getting their Wedding Photos taken...
I did not want to interrupt by coming down,so I started taking photos too...beautiful place,French had a good sense of style...

Hey little sister, what have you done
Hey little sister, who's the only one
Hey little sister, who's your superman
Hey little sister, who's the one you want
Hey little sister, shotgun
It's a nice day to start again
It's a nice day for a white wedding
It's a nice day to start again


----------



## Amos69

last winter with a filter








I love these flowers. They grow everywhere naturally up here.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

...a few hours to "kill" in Narita on the way back home...garden in the







Narita Buddhist Temple ...


----------



## Amos69

Campsite in central Namibia.


----------



## AcSlater

I thought this thread was for photos taken while ubering... seems like people are posting vacation photos now lol


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

AcSlater said:


> I thought this thread was for photos taken while ubering... seems like people are posting vacation photos now lol


...it is connected as uber made it possible allowing us to make so much money....


----------



## Amos69

AcSlater said:


> I thought this thread was for photos taken while ubering... seems like people are posting vacation photos now lol


LOL I never saw page 1. The thread title is nonexclusinary. Some people I follow started posting cool picks here so I did too.



Amos69 said:


> LOL I never saw page 1. The thread title is nonexclusinary. Some people I follow started posting cool picks here so I did too.


Oddly, I do not think I have ever considered taking a picture while driving Ride Share. I usually have way to many other things to focus on.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

...on the trip paid by uber...


----------



## tohunt4me

Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 370657


Nature !

Nature is trying to kill me over here right now.
Flash flood " Emergency Alert"
Just had to go find my garbage can.
Was floating down the street.
Think it was mine .
Had 1/2 dozen out there floating.



Amos69 said:


> LOL I never saw page 1. The thread title is nonexclusinary. Some people I follow started posting cool picks here so I did too.
> 
> 
> Oddly, I do not think I have ever considered taking a picture while driving Ride Share. I usually have way to many other things to focus on.


Selfies.
Demanded by Uber.
Usually when the carjacker is eyeballing me and i dont have TIME FOR UBERS CRAP !


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 370392


----------



## AcSlater

My current view, taking a long uber eats delivery on purpose just to take a break from annoying pax this Halloween weekend


----------



## Amos69




----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

A day in the life.








. 
A day in the life.









.
Rubiduox Mount. Over looking DT Riverside, CA. looking Southeast.


----------



## waldowainthrop

Garden of the Gods in Colorado Springs. I drive people to and from here multiple times per week. It is one of the most relaxing, if not most profitable, drives in the country that I can imagine.


----------



## tohunt4me

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 371881
> 
> 
> Garden of the Gods in Colorado Springs. I drive people to and from here multiple times per week. It is one of the most relaxing, if not most profitable, drives in the country that I can imagine.


THE " GODS" NEED TO SWEEP THEIR DRIVEWAY !


----------



## Amos69

tohunt4me said:


> THE " GODS" NEED TO SWEEP THEIR DRIVEWAY !


F uck the HOA!


----------



## tohunt4me

Amos69 said:


> F uck the HOA!


You didnt pay your dues this month did you ?


----------



## waldowainthrop

Actually I drove Garden of the Gods in the snow yesterday and they did sweep it.


----------



## AcSlater

Pings around a prison last night


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

I didn't have to travel far to take this.


----------



## Stefan Dj.

Preparing for work


----------



## Fuges

I'd hate to see some of your homes. 
:biggrin:.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it

AcSlater said:


> Pings around a prison last night
> 
> View attachment 372161


Coming or going ?


----------



## Kimoverman

Crime scene ?


----------



## NauticalWheeler

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I didn't have to travel far to take this.
> 
> View attachment 372363


It always amazes me how bad that stretch of 35E southbound is every time I'm there.


----------



## vania

Some cool shots ? and some questionable stuff


----------



## JPaiva




----------



## Ian Richard Markham

JPaiva said:


> View attachment 374343


Oh hell yea I love Missouri girls and St. Louis babes hottest girls in the country and I've spent time everywhere.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

JPaiva said:


> View attachment 374343


ncDonalds?

.


----------



## Kengjen1970

Merc7186 said:


> This is what I look at 11 months out of the year...
> View attachment 335443
> 
> 
> Actual picture taken in my area 4 years ago when we got up to 7 feet of snow in 48 hours.
> 
> I'll try to snap another good local pic this weekend.


Uber this!! lol


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Who is John Galt? said:


> ncDonalds?


This is freaking genius beyond.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Oh hell yea I love Missouri girls and St. Louis babes hottest girls in the country and I've spent time everywhere.


It's nice to know we can always count on you to turn every post into a _Girls Gone Wild_ episode, Ian.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> It's nice to know we can always count on you to turn every post into a _Girls Gone Wild_ episode, Ian.


I went to an actual Girls Gone Wild event in South Padre Island when I was there for spring break in college. It was pretty dumb to be honest but we all got free Girls Gone Wild t-shirts and I met a few porn stars.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I went to an actual Girls Gone Wild event in South Padre Island when I was there for spring break in college. It was pretty dumb to be honest but we all got free Girls Gone Wild t-shirts and I met a few porn stars.


----------



## Kewl-driver

I do food delivery only, and there's about 6 restaurants in the mall that uses UberEats and DD, I lounge here waiting for pings, there's free WiFi and coffee. It's cold outside I'm not wasting gas idling.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Do you ever get a delivery from one side of the mall to the other? That would be sweet.


----------



## Kewl-driver

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Do you ever get a delivery from one side of the mall to the other? That would be sweet.


Do you mean pick up? or pick up then deliver to the outside of the mall? If that's the question "no"


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Kewl-driver said:


> Do you mean pick up? or pick up then deliver to the outside of the mall? If that's the question "no"


I meant do you ever pick up from a restaurant at one side of the mall and deliver to someone who works at the other side of the mall. So all you need to complete the order is walk from one side of the mall to the other, without any street travel.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I meant do you ever pick up from a restaurant at one side of the mall and deliver to someone who works at the other side of the mall. So all you need to complete the order is walk from one side of the mall to the other, without any street travel.


I ordered Uber Eats from a restaurant located in my building once by accident. They don't readily tell you where the place is in the Eater app.


----------



## Lissetti

This is a real bar in North Seattle.










Yes drivers pick up from there. I don't because the joke "Hey! I got a Uber from Uber!".... ? ? .....got old with me after the 20th time.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Kewl-driver said:


> View attachment 375364
> 
> 
> I do food delivery only, and there's about 6 restaurants in the mall that uses UberEats and DD, I lounge here waiting for pings, there's free WiFi and coffee. It's cold outside I'm not wasting gas idling.


Dispatch to Blart...

_Go ahead dispatch..._

Report of male adult loitering in front of Ulta beauty...

RP states suspect was staring at female patrons coming out of Ulta beauty while stroking his phone in a suggestive manner...

Suspect described as adult male wearing blue sweatpants with way too many bleach stains and blue tennis shoes.

Last seen in McDonalds standing in UberEats pick-up line.

_Copy that Dispatch...en route now. Blart out.

_


----------



## mch

Lissetti said:


> This is a real bar in North Seattle.
> 
> View attachment 376005
> 
> 
> Yes drivers pick up from there. I don't because the joke "Hey! I got a Uber from Uber!".... ? ? .....got old with me after the 20th time.
> 
> View attachment 376006


Ride's over! Get the **** out of my car!


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I meant do you ever pick up from a restaurant at one side of the mall and deliver to someone who works at the other side of the mall. So all you need to complete the order is walk from one side of the mall to the other, without any street travel.


Not allowed. That would be classified as mallingering.

.


----------



## reg barclay

Spotted one of the Ninja Turtles:


----------



## Lissetti

*Here's more Uber fun. *​
*Uber's Ad-Toting Drones Are Heckling Drivers Stuck in Traffic*
*Forget billboards-motorists now have ads buzzing a few feet above their windshields.*










Drivers stuck in traffic in Mexico City lately have found themselves being buzzed by a fleet of sign-toting drones. "Driving by yourself?" some scolded in Spanish. "This is why you can never see the volcanoes"-a reference to the smog that often hovers over the mega-city and obscures two nearby peaks.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Lissetti said:


> Drivers stuck in traffic in Mexico City lately have found themselves being buzzed by a fleet of sign-toting drones. "Driving by yourself?" some scolded in Spanish. "This is why you can never see the volcanoes"-a reference to the smog that often hovers over the mega-city and obscures two nearby peaks.


I've never seen a Ford Mustang GT like that before. What a load of crap on 4 wheels. It looks like the sort of high performance vehicle that would be designed by Greta Bratberg.

.


----------



## FXService

Who is John Galt? said:


> I've never seen a Ford Mustang GT like that before. What a load of crap on 4 wheels. It looks like the sort of high performance vehicle that would be designed by Greta Bratberg.
> 
> .


Those were terrible cars. Like nothing was good about them. They looked ugly, sucked compared to the Camaros and Trans Ams of the era, and my good, the way those thing would rattle. You would think every screw in them were loose. And everyone wanted one in high school.


----------



## Bob Ross

A wall here that they update the graffiti every now and then:


----------



## Kizzy4464

Here are a few from driving in Vail Colorado!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Who is John Galt? said:


> I've never seen a Ford Mustang GT like that before. What a load of crap on 4 wheels. It looks like the sort of high performance vehicle that would be designed by Greta Bratberg.
> 
> .


Looks like a 4th gen from 94-98

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Mustang_(fourth_generation)#Mustang_(1994–1998)
It's 25 years old and didn't look that well to begin with.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Looks like a 4th gen from 94-98
> 
> It's 25 years old and didn't look that well to begin with.


Indeed. I'm surprised Lee Iacocca, who has only recently died, didn't commit suicide when he saw that bastard son of his original creation.

.


----------



## sam1232

thanlyou so much uber people for making things easy


----------



## JamesBond008

jillygouse said:


> Wow! One of the best pic I see ever.


Uber Pool experience gone bad. You have been warned newbie


----------



## uber_from_the north

Not a good site to see but.....

......we see a lot of scary stuff everyday.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

uber_from_the north said:


> Not a good site to see but.....
> 
> ......we see a lot of scary stuff everyday.
> 
> View attachment 379375


We call that a 'Car-B-Que'


----------



## uber_from_the north

Kurt Halfyard said:


> We call that a 'Car-B-Que'


LOL it was by the 401/Morningside Kurt a few months ago.


----------



## waldowainthrop

From an Uber ride yesterday. I got paid to take this photo.


----------



## JD1

Under the crumbling Wando River bridge.


----------



## sellkatsell44




----------



## Just for fun Detroit




----------



## Clarity

I just found this typo I made to a pax &#129325; This happened a little over a year ago. I was using voice dictation to save time.


----------



## Modern_Slave




----------



## CarpeNoctem

The Tesla truck.

Bwahahahaha. Bwahahaha. Ummm, bwahahahaha.










To me, it looks like something a 5 year old 'futurist' would come up with.

Bwhahahahaha. WTF?!!!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

CarpeNoctem said:


> The Tesla truck.
> 
> Bwahahahaha. Bwahahaha. Ummm, bwahahahaha.
> 
> View attachment 380424
> 
> 
> To me, it looks like something a 5 year old 'futurist' would come up with.
> 
> Bwhahahahaha. WTF?!!!


Just in time for Christmas; the robocop car.

3 hidden touch points for sound and light and comes with an exclusive robocop action figure,

some assembly required.


----------



## Mkang14

From @doyousensehumor in AZ .. so beautiful.

Look at the different shades of blue ❤


----------



## doyousensehumor

Mkang14 said:


> From @doyousensehumor in AZ .. so beautiful.
> 
> Look at the different shades of blue ❤
> View attachment 380755
> View attachment 380756


1st rain for 2 months, so we get excited over it &#129335;‍♂
Close dark clouds were moving fast, while white clouds in distance were tall thunderstorm type clouds. Elsewhere it was all black clouds.

And that was the first time I've seen a rainbow in years. &#127752;


----------



## tohunt4me

Fuges said:


> I'd hate to see some of your homes.
> :biggrin:.
> 
> View attachment 372997
> 
> 
> View attachment 372998


ever work industrial construction ?

These are Clean !

No pile of turds up to the seat.

No plate lunches left in the stall.

I see no flies.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> I didn't have to travel far to take this.
> 
> View attachment 372363


Which Institution is this ?



CarpeNoctem said:


> The Tesla truck.
> 
> Bwahahahaha. Bwahahaha. Ummm, bwahahahaha.
> 
> View attachment 380424
> 
> 
> To me, it looks like something a 5 year old 'futurist' would come up with.
> 
> Bwhahahahaha. WTF?!!!


Looks like a Delorean pre cocaine investigation.


----------



## Lissetti

For some reason in Da Hood where I live, the rainbow arcs over the Safeway on Friday when they are having their $5. sale.


----------



## tohunt4me

Lissetti said:


> For some reason in Da Hood where I live, the rainbow arcs over the Safeway on Friday when they are having their $5. sale.
> 
> View attachment 381672


God Smiles on Bargains !


----------



## Ubend R.S.

A few from London tannn...


----------



## Amos69

Ubend R.S. said:


> A few from London tannn...
> 
> View attachment 382146
> View attachment 382141
> View attachment 382143
> View attachment 382144
> View attachment 382145


I love London!


----------



## Ubend R.S.

Amos69 said:


> I love London!


Me too but you do need a stab vest when visiting &#128513;


----------



## Greenfox

Sure...


----------



## Las Vegas Dude

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 379394
> 
> 
> From an Uber ride yesterday. I got paid to take this photo.


was that at the Garden of the Gods?


----------



## waldowainthrop

Las Vegas Dude said:


> was that at the Garden of the Gods?


Yes.


----------



## Lyftuber100

Not much but a picture of the sky. My very next ride a pax was looking at the sky saying ong it's so pretty. I said nothing becaus le I focus on the road and almost always in a new area.

Next time I see that silly looking gorilla or that skinny tin man I'll be sure to take a photo but until then...











Ubend R.S. said:


> A few from London tannn...
> 
> View attachment 382146
> View attachment 382141
> View attachment 382143
> View attachment 382144
> View attachment 382145


So that's how they do it in London. Very well...



Kurt Halfyard said:


> We call that a 'Car-B-Que'


Did you add that to the uber dictionary?


----------



## tohunt4me

Lyftuber100 said:


> Not much but a picture of the sky. My very next ride a pax was looking at the sky saying ong it's so pretty. I said nothing becaus le I focus on the road and almost always in a new area.
> 
> Next time I see that silly looking gorilla or that skinny tin man I'll be sure to take a photo but until then...
> View attachment 384369
> 
> 
> 
> So that's how they do it in London. Very well...
> 
> 
> Did you add that to the uber dictionary?


HENRY FORD
INVENTED
CHARCOAL !

SOME OF FORDS PRE WW2 CARS CAME
WITH CARBQ


----------



## Ubend R.S.

Harrods at night


----------



## sellkatsell44




----------



## Lyftuber100

Here we go as promised the skinny man


----------



## Modern_Slave

The Big Apple


----------



## Fuges

Quiet Seattle streets


----------



## waldowainthrop

Still driving, no more rideshare for a while.


----------



## mch




----------



## Lostinthemix




----------



## Negg

Waiting on my pax at diamond head.


----------



## waldowainthrop

Pikes Peak Toll Road at ~13,500 feet (peak is at 14,100 just past this point)

Site of the Pikes Peak International Hill Climb &#127956; &#127950;


----------



## Ubend R.S.

The shard


----------



## Amos69

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 387923
> 
> 
> Pikes Peak Toll Road at ~13,500 feet (peak is at 14,100 just past this point)
> 
> Site of the Pikes Peak International Hill Climb &#127956; &#127950;


27 times in 7 different classes. Always invigorating and beautiful



Ubend R.S. said:


> The shard
> 
> View attachment 387925


At the top of the shard there are bathrooms just under the bar with a great view of London. Also great for Sex!

Will be included in my upcoming pictorial book " A view from the Loo"


----------



## 80sDude

Streets of Chicago


----------



## sellkatsell44




----------



## 25rides7daysaweek




----------



## Who is John Galt?

80sDude said:


> View attachment 388521
> 
> 
> Streets of Chicago


Thanks, I love this street art. I live in a smaller city (1.4 M) which is considered very conservative, but it contains an abundance of street art which many residents would consider either unnecessary, distasteful, or outrageous. I must start collecting some pictures of it and posting here.

.


----------



## welikecamping




----------



## Ubend R.S.

Few more from London town


----------



## The Elder




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Welcome to the happiest place on earth...










Well the cab stand at the happiest place on earth...


----------



## Soldiering




----------



## tohunt4me

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Welcome to the happiest place on earth...
> 
> View attachment 390889
> 
> 
> Well the cab stand at the happiest place on earth...


A PARKING LOT?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

tohunt4me said:


> A PARKING LOT?


It's the cab stand at the magic kingdom at Walt Disney world in LBV Florida.


----------



## UberBud




----------



## Amos69

Now that's a parking lot.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Dads new "dog".....








Right place and time solar eclipse...








If trump gets removed....


----------



## Who is John Galt?

PHOTO A CFS firefighter stands next to a koala close to the fire front during the height of the crisis.
FACEBOOK: EDEN HILLS COUNTRY FIRE SERVICE

This is not my photography, but a pretty evocative picture of devastating bushfires in vineyards of the Adelaide hills about 35kms from the city centre.

.


----------



## Kgauthier

Wedding venue drop-off on Saturday. Stopped - took in the view and then carried on...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn




----------



## Szjohnson

Fuges said:


> Well that's awesome
> 
> And now I eat
> View attachment 334548


Subway is so A+


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Do these birds seem evil at all?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Reaching out. A monument representative of drivers awaiting a meaningful response from Über.

Centennial Park cemetery, Pasadena, Adelaide.


----------



## RideshareUSA

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Welcome to the happiest place on earth...
> 
> View attachment 390889
> 
> 
> Well the cab stand at the happiest place on earth...


&#128078;


----------



## Soldiering

Too cool for &#127979;


----------



## Who is John Galt?

15 minutes and 10 kms from the centre of my city is a lookout and restaurant in the foothills, which affords a (usually) wonderful view over the 'downtown area'.

However, with a great deal of bushfire activity in the hills the city is covered in smoke. This is today, after most the worst had cleared. I have never seen the sky like this before.


----------



## Amos69

Who is John Galt? said:


> 15 minutes and 10 kms from the centre of my city is a lookout and restaurant in the foothills, which affords a (usually) wonderful view over the 'downtown area'.
> 
> However, with a great deal of bushfire activity in the hills the city is covered in smoke. This is today, after most the worst had cleared. I have never seen the sky like this before.
> 
> View attachment 396216
> View attachment 396217


You are in OZ aren't you? I have been reading on the fires there and especially in NSW. This year was a welcome break from Our Season of Smoke! The previous two summers ( 17 and 18) we had weeks of smoke that blotted out the sun.

Hope your smoke clears soon and that people stay safe from the fires.


----------



## Bspringz

Sunset clouds over Honolulu


----------



## 58756

rideshareMN said:


> awesome pic! every once in a great while i'll get a pax ask for the scenic route, so i take them along river road (Minneapolis area); mansions on one side, river on the other


I drive in your market too M8 and sadly I've been seeing too much entitled pax and rate slashes lately.


----------



## Universal Driver

Take a guess...
First one to win gets **major props** :biggrin:


----------



## welikecamping

Soldiering said:


> View attachment 395937
> Too cool for &#127979;


I think I saw that 'dub the other morning, along east Thunderbird road?


----------



## Soldiering

Universal Driver said:


> View attachment 399804
> 
> 
> Take a guess...
> First one to win gets **major props** :biggrin:


Prescott



welikecamping said:


> I think I saw that 'dub the other morning, along east Thunderbird road?


When I saw it it was Midtown just off of 10 around 7th Ave. 11 p.m. on Year's Eve


----------



## 5☆OG

...


----------



## MindDisaster

I went to an actual Girls Gone Wild event in South Padre Island when I was there for spring break in college. It was pretty dumb to be honest but we all got free Girls Gone Wild t-shirts and I met a few adult stars.


----------



## zephyr43

Sunrise, State College, PA, November 30, 2019


----------



## Flawlessbox

I am not a car enthusiast but I couldn't resist. It's not everyday NJ driver get to see Bugatti. Dropped off Russian spoken hottie at hotel. She was amused everone is taking pictures of her "friend's" car.


----------

